# Will the Canadian Armed Forces count time served in the US Army?



## GregoryRSchultz (12 Nov 2012)

Hello,
I am moving my family to British Columbia next year (from the USA) and I am considering joining the reserves. My question is does Army allow you to buy time back that you have served in the US Army? Just in case it matters, I served 8 years as an enlisted man in military intelligence and field artillery. I have a masters degree in computer science. 
Thank you,
Greg Schultz


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Nov 2012)

Check out the CF recruiting website.

Please note that you must be a Canadian citizen to apply.


----------



## GregoryRSchultz (12 Nov 2012)

Hello,

I should have put in the post that I am a Canadian citizen. I struck-out finding any information about prior service on the web site. I will be in the province on business in a month or so. I will get some face to face time with a recruiter and see what they can come up with. I know it is kind of an odd ball situation. Thanks for taking the time to respond.

Greg


----------



## mariomike (12 Nov 2012)

You may find this discussion of interest.

"Will my time in the U. S. Army count for anything?":
 http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18494/post-914640.html#msg914640

"I have dual-citizenship and served in the u.s. army for 3 years with a year in Baghdad. I joined up as an artillery man and then trained in infantry before being deployed. My question is, will my time in the u.s. army count for anything when joining the Canadian army?"


----------



## MikeL (12 Nov 2012)

From what I have seen,  any time served in the US Military will not count towards time served or rank in the Canadian military.  Same as if a Canadian joined the US Army.


At my last unit we had a ex US Army Artilleryman, OIF vet.  He joined the CF as Infantry and had to start off just like anyone else,  Private Recruit go through Basic Training, etc

You can submit a PLAR and see if any of your courses/qualifications can carry over.


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Nov 2012)

Somewhat unrelated to your question:

Infantry is "over subscribed" at this point in time. With a Masters in Computers and a background in Int, I would suggest Intelligence Officer might be a reasonable choice. That being said, pick what you think you'll be happy with. You're the only one you have to satisfy on this front.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2012)

Skeletor

While your example may be true, there may be other examples where a person entering into the same Trade as they held in a foreign military may be credited with being "skilled" or "semi-skilled".  The advice to visit a Recruiting Center is probably the best advice to take, as well as the Prior Learning Assessment.

From experience, any Honours or Awards could also be assessed towards what one would be authorized to wear.


----------



## MikeL (12 Nov 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> While your example may be true, there may be other examples where a person entering into the same Trade as they held in a foreign military may be credited with being "skilled" or "semi-skilled".



Just to clarify,  I didn't say all cases are the same,  I just posted one example of what I have seen.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> The advice to visit a Recruiting Center is probably the best advice to take, as well as the Prior Learning Assessment.



As well I never disagreed with visiting the CFRC as they will be the ones who will determine and/or be the ones who submit the file to higher authorities who will determine what will carry over if anything.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Somewhat unrelated to your question:
> 
> Infantry is "over subscribed" at this point in time. With a Masters in Computers and a background in Int, I would suggest Intelligence Officer might be a reasonable choice. That being said, pick what you think you'll be happy with. You're the only one you have to satisfy on this front.



On this point, Intelligence as practiced by our two nations is not the same.  To become an Intelligence Officer in the Reserves may be an exercise in frustration, with the availability and length of time that it would take to become course loaded on the courses necessary leading to being qualified.  In the Reserves, it is quite the norm for INT OP NCOs to hold Masters Degrees.  The opinion that if one holds a university Degree, they should become an officer, is quite faulty in my opinion.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Nov 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Just to clarify,  I didn't say all cases are the same,  I just posted one example of what I have seen.
> 
> As well I never disagreed with visiting the CFRC as they will be the ones who will determine and/or be the ones who submit the file to higher authorities who will determine what will carry over if anything.



Wasn't disagreeing with you; just wanted to emphasis the earlier post about the CFRC.  As with ModlrMike's post, I don't want to disagree; just add a bit of info.


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Nov 2012)

You can submit a PLAR  make sure you have all supporting documentation , service records, course reports etc.  You may get something you may get nothing.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Nov 2012)

GregoryRSchultz said:
			
		

> . . . . I am considering joining the reserves. My question is does Army allow you to *buy time back* that you have served in the US Army?.  . . . .



Others have addressed whether or not your US military qualifications would be taken into account, but, since the phrasing of "buying back time" is usually in reference to *pensions*, are you wondering if you can use your time in the US Army to count as pensionable service?  Simple answer is "no".  If it was the British Army, or Australian or any other of Her Majesty's Forces, it could count for the Reg F pension (it is unclear whether it is applicable to the Reserve Force Pension Plan).


----------



## GregoryRSchultz (13 Nov 2012)

Thank you all for the input. Sounds like I have some sorting out to do once I am back in BC.

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## Dissident (13 Nov 2012)

Ever thought of becoming an MP?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107314.0.html


----------



## Danjanou (13 Nov 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> From experience, any Honours or Awards could also be assessed towards what one would be authorized to wear.



Concur I had someone with several years service in the US Army join our reserve unit. After he had completed his recruit and basic and was transferred to my company he politley requested an interview with me as the CSM. He had decorations awarded to him for his prior service  and was enquiring about wearing them on his DEUs. I did the necessary research, paperwork etc and he ended up wearing his ribbons and mdeals as appropriate. As this was prior to the end of the cold war and UN/NATO deployments were few and far between and few if any even had a CD, he asa one hook Pte did stick out a bit with a full rack of 3-4 ribbons.


----------

